# Your Tanks & Fish



## Grinningcat (Aug 17, 2009)

I've noted that the Fish Keeping portion of the forum is relatively quiet compared to the rest of this place. That needs to change! =P

How about a discussion?

What set-ups are you currently running? Stock? Plants?
Feel free to share pics.

My aquariums --

*10 gallon (~38 litres) Lake Tanganyika shell-dwellers*
Stock: 5x _Neolamprologus multifasciatus_ (1m, 4f)
Substrate: Aragonite sand
Plants: _Anubias nana_ & java moss
Foods: Baby brine shrimp, crushed tropical flakes, brine shrimp flakes, cichlid pellets, bloodworms
WC Schedule: 2x weekly, ~15%

*5.5 gallon (~21 litres) Anabantids*
Stock: 1x _Betta splendens_ (f), 1x _Trichopsis pumila_ (m)
Foods: Hikari BioGold betta pellets, tropical flakes, brine shrimp flakes
WC Schedule: 1x weekly, ~25%

*2.5 gallon (~9 litres) Betta*
Stock: 1x _Betta splendens_ (m)
Foods: Hikari BioGold betta pellets, brine shrimp flakes
WC Schedule: 1x weekly, 100%

The collection is simple and small due to college. Moving tanks back-and-forth twice a year is no fun.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My tank is just over 2foot.
It has 2 platy and one bulldog plec.
I did have some guppy but they died (overstocking in lfs we think).
I am soon to be upgrading to a 30 gallon.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

You might find some interesting articles here. Good luck.

Pet Fish Articles


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ello!...

I have a 3ft x 1ft x 2ft tank for about 9-10 years now and full of goldfish and 2 are 9-10 year old..never had any problems really  even got a lepord danio who is 8 years old we call him hunfrey as he has a humfy back (mesha Loves him), i have had tanks nearly all my days so has my family so had a few fishes in my day but i loves coldwater fish just something about them..


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

1. 65 litre. Endlers. Sukari Super Red Shrimp, Blue Pearl Shrimp.
Substrate: river gravel
Plants: Crypt Myo, Crypt Wendtii, Bacopa

2. 180 litre. Breeding Pair Festivums
Substrate: Eco Complete
Plants: Hygro Siamesa 53B, E. Bleheri, Crypt Wendtii

3. 300 litre. Breeding Pair Discus
Substrate: Sand with laterite under
Plants: Hygro Siamesa 53B, E. Bleheri, E. Osiris, E. Tennelus. Tiger Lily, Anubias Barteri var Nana

All tanks get at least a 60-70% WC per week, water in filtered via 3 pod HMA


----------



## Rhiannan (Jun 16, 2009)

We currently have a 200lt Discus tank, and a marine Nano which has corals and a few hermits in - no fish at the moment after the death of our little Clown fish. A nano is not easy to keep stable so we will be upgrading to a 4ft tank next year and transfer over our live rock and corals.

Currently in construction is a fish house which will house about 27 tanks including some nice big 4footers for the discus. we are planning to breed them and also stock some more bread and butter fishies. I'd like to have a go breeding some kribs, rams, siamese fighters, angels etc.

Looking forward to it all set up! So far the building is all insulated and lined, the led lights (including blue for nightime - ooo!) are fitted and we have had heaps of sockets wired up too. Even a water proof light switch 

Next job is to build all the racking to hold the tanks, plumb up all the tanks - they will all run off a sump. Apart from a couple of QT tanks and also the marine tank will obviously be run on a different sump.

So still lots to do, and it isn't cheap so we are doing a bit at a time


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I hav just set up my tank for the first time...can't wait to get fish but am still deciding between cold water and aquarium type...

Can I ask a Q tho?

For cold water i.e goldgish do you need pumps etc in the tank (a bit of a novist as you can tell!!) 

TY


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

1 200L tank which will be upgraded to 300L soon but the new one is still cycling
6 Neon Tetras
7 Zebra Danios
6 Platies
1 Bristlenose Catfish
1 Red-Tailed Black Shark
We're maybe putting some sword tails in the new tank or mollies haven't decided yet


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

10 litre 4 neons
2 dalmation mollies
4 guppies
if a fairly new tank and its so hard not stocking it up too quickly.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a 180L tropical Tank, which contains:

4 Male Guppies
9 Neon Tetras
3 Rummy nose 
4 Corydoras (Sterbai, Julii, Albino and Panda)
and 3 Assassin Snails.

I want another tank but haven't decided what size and what kind of fish.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Boo!! =( No one is answering my question


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Well I hav just set up my tank for the first time...can't wait to get fish but am still deciding between cold water and aquarium type...
> 
> Can I ask a Q tho?
> 
> ...


Yeah Katie a filter is a must and an air pump for oxygen and depends on the size of your tank.. ask in your pet shop for a fluval filter they have differant sizes for diff size tanks... You dont need a heater for goldfish/coldwater fish but do for tropical fish..


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Yeah Katie a filter is a must and an air pump for oxygen and depends on the size of your tank.. ask in your pet shop for a fluval filter they have differant sizes for diff size tanks... You dont need a heater for goldfish/coldwater fish but do for tropical fish..


I have always seen cold water goldfish in round bowls with nothing? Gosh now i'm worried cuz everyone i have spoken to said the same?!?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> I have always seen cold water goldfish in round bowls with nothing? Gosh now i'm worried cuz everyone i have spoken to said the same?!?


We have all had one in the past a wee goldfish in a tiny we bowl.. i did when i got my first flat years ago .. i love goldfish just love the colour of them..i have a big tank with around 15 fish in it  and some are 8 years old..
Filteration and air is the most inportant thing...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Goldfish are very messy fish... If you did put one in a bowl (and I did once) they need cleaned out so often its crazy!
You need a really good filter for them. Also making sure the tank is not in direct sunlight and not overfeeding helps a little.

x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Katie what size is your tank?
When I upgrade my tank to my 4ft one I am going to hopefully use my 2ft one for baby platys 

But I always had neon tetras and guppies in my fish tanks when I was a student. Lol

They are so much easier to look after than goldies.

x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Well now I am panicking because I took advise of offline friends, and got my goldies today I am hoping to get a air fileter etc over the weekend...but will they be ok till then - someone put my mind at ease....please...!! 

Piccys below...

STARSKY










HUTCH










TOGETHER XX


















TANK - ITS ONLY A SMALL 17LTR =)


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't panic they will be fine until then!

Doing a 25% water change a week will help keep your tank clean... You will be amazed at how much algae grows so quickly!
Also when you do a water change, take the sponge out your filter and rinse it in the water you take out, not under clean water as there will be good bacteria in the filter sponge.

Do you have a wilkinson's near you? because they are selling a wee air pump quite cheap. 
Getting a filter I would advise getting one that will do for a bigger tank if you can.. get one that does from 20lupwards or more if its not gonna be too big in the tank. Goldfish produce quite a bit of waste.

Nice looking fish though 

x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Don't panic they will be fine until then!
> 
> Doing a 25% water change a week will help keep your tank clean... You will be amazed at how much algae grows so quickly!
> Also when you do a water change, take the sponge out your filter and rinse it in the water you take out, not under clean water as there will be good bacteria in the filter sponge.
> ...


Ahh thanxs hunny. 
Don't have a wilkys near me been looking online - any ideas?!
I am also going to get a plant and perhaps a small tunnel of some sort. Ebay have great backdrops...!! Im so excited...I went and checked on them this morning and said good morning again :-D


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just have a look on ebay then  I always check ebay when i need something new! Lol

x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you heard of filters the pump from the bottom up, kevin seems to think you can get these and the'd be better...now im confused again!! It doesn't take a lot x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Does he mean an undergravel filter? If so.. that would mean taking everything out your tank and maybe a bit stressy for the fish...

But here's a filter that would defo be ok for your tank...

HAGEN FLUVAL 1 PLUS INT POWER FILTER TANK AQUARIUM on eBay (end time 16-Sep-09 23:26:49 BST)

A small air pump if you wanted one as well (the combined filter and pump are ridiculous prices and not that good)...
elite 799 air pump NEW on eBay (end time 01-Oct-09 16:36:04 BST)

You will still need to buy some tubing..
3 mtr Clear airline air line Cheapest on ebay 33p per M on eBay (end time 08-Sep-09 11:13:28 BST)

And an air stone..
ELITE AQUARIUM FISH TANK 4 " 10CM AIRSTONE AIR STONE on eBay (end time 07-Sep-09 11:38:25 BST)

xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is my fishies!! My little scale babies! lol! 

1st, half of the tank this was a while ago when i was in the old house.

2nd, the Legend that is Eric!

3rd, Beano

4th, Billy and Bob

5th, Gaz


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

1st pic, Sharkie.....i have another silver shark called 'George' too.

2nd, Romeo


I do have 2 Kribensis called Flash and Stripe but they are near impossible to take photo's of!

Eric and Sharkie are massive now!! 

R.I.P. Juliet xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advise Poison Girl!!
Will check them out! 

Acacia - your fish are ace!! My originally idea was to have a setup like you, but we've had them in the post and as a change i just fancied Goldies. 

Chuffed with my decision now!! =)

It's sad that the fish side of the forum is sooo quiet!! x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww i had a black Moor called Ben he grew big... he was tiny like that


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi guys, new to the forum! I have a 6 x 2 x 2ft tank, approx 700 litres! 
currently holding a mixture of large cichlids, including flowerhorns. I will post pictures later!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking forward to the pictures!! =)

Scosh, how big did he grow?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Looking forward to the pictures!! =)
> 
> Scosh, how big did he grow?


OOh BIG about size of my hand i try find a piccy of him i got one somewhere .. but i think black moors are slow growers....


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Not a good one must have lost a few.. but heres Ben.. he was around 7 when he died...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahh wow now im excited!!
He looks great atm!! i have been shopping for them too!! lol!!

Im a bit worried about starsky though, when mum came round she said when there tails are down they are poorly!! I must admit he looks a bit down, but he is a fantail (and has a lot of tail to him!!) so am a bit worried - what do you think? x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Ahh wow now im excited!!
> He looks great atm!! i have been shopping for them too!! lol!!
> 
> Im a bit worried about starsky though, when mum came round she said when there tails are down they are poorly!! I must admit he looks a bit down, but he is a fantail (and has a lot of tail to him!!) so am a bit worried - what do you think? x


Have you got a Air pump for theM?..they need air if you had one they would perk up abit...and only feed once a day dont over feed..:hand: more like there top fins down and lying at bottom they be something wrong or they just resting have you got a light on your tank?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Rio 180 - 1 meter long. 
Fish: 2 red parrot fish, 2 cuckoo catfish, 3 splendid/striped rainbows, 3 red rainbows, 3 bosemani rainbows, 2 pink kissers, 4 corys, 1 black ghost, 1 gibbicep, and at the moment 2 plecs that need to be moved to my nans tank, think I will do that Monday. 3 gold barbs, and I have 3 black widows left. I think thats all of them.

18inch Cube tank
2 Yellow Parrots, 2 Angels, 1 Gibbicep Plec, 1 Amur Catfish(gorgeous but eats everything small- black widow size!- and is outgrowing it!) and somewhere in there I should have a fire eel, but I never see him, I dunno how he eats!

Going to have a swap around, moving the smaller tank, and putting the four parrots together, with the angels and catfish(worried the Amur will hurt the Cuckoo's, will have to keep an eye on them), then might put some if the rainbows in the smaller tank, with anything the Amur would eat when he is in the other tank 

Did have another Rio 180 with coldwaters but it went pop! Was going to use it for the trops in the smaller tank 

*Heidi*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> Have you got a Air pump for theM?..they need air if you had one they would perk up abit...and only feed once a day dont over feed..:hand: more like there top fins down and lying at bottom they be something wrong or they just resting have you got a light on your tank?


Not yet, i have order the air pump yesterday, also a new tunnel statue (Which is great!!) some greenery and backdrop... also looking to get light, but not quite sure how to go about it, the tank was purchased for me so didn't really get a choice (and it didn't come with nothing!) I asked the guy in the shop if i needed air pump etc he said no, now wish i hadnt listed!! but i have paid extra for them to be delievered asap, so am thinking monday/tuesday and hopefully that will make them a lot happier... when i was cleaning them out today (just emptied about 1/4 and refilled they were very lively and kept coming up to my hand. Hutch even let me stroke him!!!!

Starsky (Fantail) has been preety chilled since i got him, he does tend to go to the bottom have a rest and then swim off again...

Will post pics later of all my goodies.. xxx

P.S am hoping to get just two more and for xmas/bday might look to get a second tank but for tropical fish!!
xxx


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Im a bit worried about starsky though, when mum came round she said when there tails are down they are poorly!! I must admit he looks a bit down, but he is a fantail (and has a lot of tail to him!!) so am a bit worried - what do you think? x


I would think about investing in a decent water testing kit (one of the liquid drop ones, not the rubbish test strip ones) - when goldies look poorly 99% of the time its down to a water quality issue, so its best if you have the means of keeping an eye on it 

Now, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have to tell you that a 17 litre tank is not going to be big enough to keep your goldies in for very long. As someone said earlier, goldfish are very messy fish (in that they produce a lot of waste), so they need large volumes of water and big, big filters to remove that waste. Fancy goldfish (like yours) need at least 40 litres *each* in order to have the space to exercise and grow, which means for your two you really need a tank of around 80 litres bare minimum (though bigger is better). Sorry if thats a bit of a shock! 

Have you managed to get a filter for the tank yet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Well i lost one of my neons tonight, he had fungi on him so went and got some fungi treatment to put in water and when we got home he was dead!! 

All the others are fine but can it be contaminated through the water??? 

Its a brand new tank and filter and heater so its not that i wouldnt of thought. I had only got him yesterday!!! So am so gutted xx 

Any ideas please? xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

magpie said:


> I would think about investing in a decent water testing kit (one of the liquid drop ones, not the rubbish test strip ones) - when goldies look poorly 99% of the time its down to a water quality issue, so its best if you have the means of keeping an eye on it
> 
> Now, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have to tell you that a 17 litre tank is not going to be big enough to keep your goldies in for very long. As someone said earlier, goldfish are very messy fish (in that they produce a lot of waste), so they need large volumes of water and big, big filters to remove that waste. Fancy goldfish (like yours) need at least 40 litres *each* in order to have the space to exercise and grow, which means for your two you really need a tank of around 80 litres bare minimum (though bigger is better). Sorry if thats a bit of a shock!
> 
> Have you managed to get a filter for the tank yet?


Hiya...

No i did kind of expect that I would need a bigger tank, it's just finding one cheap because i havent got too much excess money after finding out my car is going to cost £550.00 to repair!! Was quite shocked at that...

Water testing kit? Where can i get those from? I'm still not happy that starksy is better, he'll see you and swim around but when i go in the room he is still!! I must say it is concerning me a bit! I am very annoyed with the ppl that sold it to me telling me it would be ok when it was a aquarium shop!!! ?Now i feel like i am making the poor fella poorly 

Filter is orderd...New Interpet PF Mini Internal Aquarium Filter 5 - 40 L on eBay (end time 04-Oct-09 10:02:46 BST)


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

kath123 said:


> Well i lost one of my neons tonight, he had fungi on him so went and got some fungi treatment to put in water and when we got home he was dead!!
> 
> All the others are fine but can it be contaminated through the water???
> 
> ...


Hiya sweetie...
Rip little Neon...
My mum had this when she first set up her tank... maybe it is the change of surroundings, or water change.. he may even have been a bit poorly when you got him...

As for sorting the water out now, i don't no...do you have a pleq in your tank?

Hopefully someone will be back soon with some better advise x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Janak said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum! I have a 6 x 2 x 2ft tank, approx 700 litres!
> currently holding a mixture of large cichlids, including flowerhorns. I will post pictures later!


Looking forward to the pictures. =)


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Thought I would post some of my fav fish I have...








Mum to the baby Plecos








George








Emmy








My favorite Botia..no snails when he's around!!








I love this Sword but unfortunatly he cant reproduce 








And of course my beloved Frogs


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you registereed with your local freecycle group??
You can often get fish tanks on there (and other great stuff!)
I got my 2ft tank (with stnad and hood and gravel) from there, and a bunch of other tank stuff.

x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

deb53 said:


> And of course my beloved Frogs


I would love to have frogs, how do you go about setting up a tank for them, and how much do they cost? x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Are you registereed with your local freecycle group??
> You can often get fish tanks on there (and other great stuff!)
> I got my 2ft tank (with stnad and hood and gravel) from there, and a bunch of other tank stuff.
> 
> x


Good idea i may put a post on there... x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> I would love to have frogs, how do you go about setting up a tank for them, and how much do they cost? x


They are so fascinating to watch and are absolutly adorable.

Mine are in a 3ft tank with an undergravel filter. Apparently they do not like to much water movement and vibration from pumps but this filtration system has suited mine fine.

The tank is heated to 74 degrees.

Mine cost £4 about 2 years ago. They were probably only 2" in size at that time.

The only problem I found was that pet shops/aquarists tend to only feed them on bloodworm which they absolutly love but is no good for a staole everyday diet. So it took a few weeks for me to wean them off.

I used a turkey baster to tempt them with other foods.

Now they are the size of my palm and have terrapin dried food and a basic food and also have frozen terrapin blocks which also include their favorite bloodworm. They have earth worms too when I can stomach going out and getting some!!

They are amazing to watch when they eat...they use their hands to gather the food and cram as much as they can into their mouths.

Downside of owning African Claweds??....well I can only think of two. Firstly the must be no holes for them to escape. When I first had them I thought they would be fine and not escape through the pipe holes at the back but one morning I got up and 1 was missing. After a mad panic I found him in the dogs bed!!!!
And secondly they will eat anything that will fit in their mouths so beware what if anything you put in with them. Mine live with a Red Tailed Shark, a Pleco and 2 large Blue Gouramis and touch wood they all live happily together.

Hope this helps with your decision on wether or not to get some.

I absolutly adore them and would not be without

xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

deb53 said:


> They are so fascinating to watch and are absolutly adorable.
> 
> Mine are in a 3ft tank with an undergravel filter. Apparently they do not like to much water movement and vibration from pumps but this filtration system has suited mine fine.
> 
> ...


Wow fantasrtic advise!! I am deffinetly considering!!
This may sound silly, but i'll ask anyway - do they like being touched?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Wow fantasrtic advise!! I am deffinetly considering!!
> This may sound silly, but i'll ask anyway - do they like being touched?


Well I don't touch mine apart from if they get in the way when cleaning the gravel and I gently nudge them out of the way.

The only time I have picked them up was when 1 jumped out of the tank as I said. He was like a lump of jelly!!

They do however eat from my fingers when I offer it to them.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Well I don't touch mine apart from if they get in the way when cleaning the gravel and I gently nudge them out of the way.
> 
> The only time I have picked them up was when 1 jumped out of the tank as I said. He was like a lump of jelly!!
> 
> They do however eat from my fingers when I offer it to them.


Awww that's so sweet!
I think I like them because they are so unusual.

Is it all live food they have - I think that would be my down fall!! I am a non - doer when it comes to live things.. lol!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Awww that's so sweet!
> I think I like them because they are so unusual.
> 
> Is it all live food they have - I think that would be my down fall!! I am a non - doer when it comes to live things.. lol!


No not at all..

mine have Reptomin sticks, King British turtle and Terrapin food and frozen blocks of reptile/terrapin food. Your LFS should stock all these although i do get the King British from good ole Wilkies for 99p!!

The only time they have live is as I said when I feel brave enough to dig up a few worms!! Usually when my 2 young Grandsons come over they do it for me much to their Mothers dispair!!!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Water testing kit? Where can i get those from? I'm still not happy that starksy is better, he'll see you and swim around but when i go in the room he is still!! I must say it is concerning me a bit! I am very annoyed with the ppl that sold it to me telling me it would be ok when it was a aquarium shop!!! ?Now i feel like i am making the poor fella poorly


I know, it's horrible when you're given such terrible advice by people you think should know what they're doing  Its not your fault though hon, so don't feel bad 

Water testing kits are generally cheapest off ebay, you want one like this: API Freshwater Master Test Kit Aquarium Test Kit on eBay (end time 20-Sep-09 08:03:40 BST).

Great that the filter is on its way, though you may want to think about doing daily partial water changes til it arrives - you won't believe how fast their waste builds up in a small tank!

As for tanks, try places like preloved, ebay and your local papers


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

magpie said:


> I know, it's horrible when you're given such terrible advice by people you think should know what they're doing  Its not your fault though hon, so don't feel bad
> 
> Water testing kits are generally cheapest off ebay, you want one like this: API Freshwater Master Test Kit Aquarium Test Kit on eBay (end time 20-Sep-09 08:03:40 BST).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise, the link (i will defo get one!!) and generally making me feel better. =) lol

Well i have emailed the seller re: the pump today and he hasn't confirmed its on its way, grrr hopefully be here soon! 

What other types of goldies do you have?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Thank you for the advise, the link (i will defo get one!!) and generally making me feel better. =) lol
> 
> Well i have emailed the seller re: the pump today and he hasn't confirmed its on its way, grrr hopefully be here soon!
> 
> What other types of goldies do you have?


No probs  I'll keep my fingers crossed that your filter shows up soon! 

My goldies are a shubunkin called Indigo, who is nearing 6 inches in length and will hopefully soon be going to his new home in my friends pond. 
A ranchu called Gabrielle who is pure white all over and has a very sweet face 
2 blackmoors named Salem and Dante - easy to tell apart coz Salem has a bit of a kink in his tail and Dante is nearly always munching away on the algae growing on the tanks 3D background.
And lastly a loopy blue oranda called Luna, who always comes to the surface to take her food from my fingers and lets me tickle her fins 

They all live together in a 4 foot (200 litre) tank in my bedroom 
There are some pics of them on my profile, though the photo of the tank is seriously out of date - I've had to replace the plants several times over coz they keep getting munched!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

magpie said:


> No probs  I'll keep my fingers crossed that your filter shows up soon!
> 
> My goldies are a shubunkin called Indigo, who is nearing 6 inches in length and will hopefully soon be going to his new home in my friends pond.
> A ranchu called Gabrielle who is pure white all over and has a very sweet face
> ...


Lol! I am impressed. TBH there are no decent goldfish suppliers in our area, they all seem to think aquarium fish are better! 
Filter arrived, and the tank looks like it has had a 60 minute makeover, still a bit worried about Starsky as he was all white and now has like a blood red on him (blotchy!!) But today they have had there water chaneged, new tunnel put in and new plants  Hopefully that should cheer them up, and altho I was going to get two more I have decieded as a responsible owner i will leave it at 2 so they can have more room. I am going to put an add of freee lister and hopefully a bigger tank will come up soon... Hopefully they will be ok in this tank (17litre) for a little while as they are not very big....

I am so pleased the filter came...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news on the filter! 



Katie&Cody said:


> still a bit worried about Starsky as he was all white and now has like a blood red on him (blotchy!!)


Hmm, that sounds like a water quality problem - to be expected really as they have been in the tank with no filter til now. I would continue to do daily partial water changes until you get your hands on a test kit - once you've got that at least then you'll know how things are going 

Definitely keep your eye out for a bigger tank though, coz unfortunately the bigger the fish get the more problems you're going to encounter!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

magpie said:


> Good news on the filter!
> 
> Hmm, that sounds like a water quality problem - to be expected really as they have been in the tank with no filter til now. I would continue to do daily partial water changes until you get your hands on a test kit - once you've got that at least then you'll know how things are going
> 
> Definitely keep your eye out for a bigger tank though, coz unfortunately the bigger the fish get the more problems you're going to encounter!


Wow, what an improvement today when I got home, Starsky looks much better and they are both much livlier!! =)


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

My rabble


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww Great - healthy looking fish.
Obv, two black moors...
Is the one on the lower left a Shubunkin....

Don't think I have seen the other two before...what type are they? (I may have seen them but can't recognise them:blushing


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, you've spotted the shubunkin - as you can see he's got a completely different body shape to the others and will grow much bigger than them, which is why he's going to eventually go to a pond. No tank will ever really be big enough for him, he is just so much more active than the others! 

The one near the top is a blue oranda, and the white one at the bottom is a ranchu. Here's a slightly better pic of the ranchu - she used to be mostly gold in colour with only a little bit of white!


----------



## daveknight1979 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a 180L tank that we got cheap as an ex display. 
It currently has some plants on wood (species unknown I'm afraid) and a colloseum style feature. 
Stock wise, we have:
2 x silver shark
1 x Siamese fighter
4 x platys (bright orange)
2 x dalmation mollies
2 x upsidedown catfish
2 x other small catfish (breed unknown but very pretty lol)
2 x dwarf gourami (male and female)
7 x algae shrimp
13 x various small guppies


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

magpie said:


> Yep, you've spotted the shubunkin - as you can see he's got a completely different body shape to the others and will grow much bigger than them, which is why he's going to eventually go to a pond. No tank will ever really be big enough for him, he is just so much more active than the others!
> 
> The one near the top is a blue oranda, and the white one at the bottom is a ranchu. Here's a slightly better pic of the ranchu - she used to be mostly gold in colour with only a little bit of white!


I have only ever seen orange orandas - think that is what confused me...altho I did think Ornada when I saw the shape... 

I have never heard of ranchu before are they rare over here?


----------

